
SQLite – D. Richard Hipp(author) presents origin, uses, and more[video] - elamje
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Jib2AmRb_rk
======
elamje
I know HN doesn’t typically like videos but the author of SQLite is a great
presenter and such an awesome geek! Main content is about 45:00 minutes long

He does a great job reminding people that SQL is an amazing tool, and presents
it in such a way that makes you sense SQLite is a shiny new toy to play with.

The author teaches a ton about SQLite, its use cases(likely the most used
software library), interesting facts, and details about it’s aviation grade
test suite with millions of tests.

~~~
ArtWomb
I love his presentation style too. Genuinely proud to see his baby in use on
ISS. Money quote for me is: ""SQLite3 doesn't compete with DatabaseX. Sqlite3
competes with fopen()" ;)

